# Scritto di getto.



## UltimoSangre (12 Luglio 2012)

Il topic sul mantello dell'invisibilità mi ha ispirato 'sta storiella.

Magari a qualcuno qualche sorriso la strappa.

_La riunione si stava protraendo più del previsto.
Tutti i presenti, stretti nei loro abiti migliori, tentavano spesso  invano, di mostrare interesse verso ciò che il relatore stava esponendo,  con foga e studiata partecipazione.

L'aria era tesa. 
Si stava decidendo il futuro dell'azienda, e come tutti sapevano,
il loro stesso futuro.
Un proiettore riproduceva un assurdo grafico a ragno, che nessuno,
probabilmente neppure il maniaco che l'aveva inventato aveva facoltà di capire.

Qualcuno si alzò con fare dinoccolato per alzare il condizionatore.
La stanza non aveva, volutamente, finestre, per evitare distrazioni, ed erano altresì banditi
cellulari, connessioni internet e telefoni.

La stanza era una specie di bunker - serve per il team building, disse allora il progettista.

Si senti un -click- metallico provenire dalla porta.
Non poteva essere, ovviamente.

Nessuno poteva entrare od uscire.
Questa era la RIUNIONE.

E loro erano i MANAGER.

E stavano proiettando la PRESENTAZIONE.

Nell'aria si sparse uno strano odore.
No, in fondo non era così strano.
Ma era una di quella cose di cui non si parla.

Certo, non tra MANAGER durante una RIUNIONE.

L'aria era ora satura di...

Era MERDA.

Non c'era alcun dubbio.

Il relatore rimase un pò interdetto, mentre tentava di spiegare che stracazzo fosse quella 
specie di linea morente che correva da un lato all'altro della proiezione.

I presenti si guardarono un pò schifati e smarriti.
Chi era stato?

I bagni erano lontani, quindi non poteva essere un odore di ritorno.

Una ragazza carina, sulla trentina, responsabile di un non si sa quale ufficio di
chissà quale inutile dipartimento lo vide per prima.

Strabuzzò gli occhi.

Una macchia marrone, dapprima piccola.

Poi più grande, sempre più grande.

Fu allora che comparve.

Uno stronzo.

Dalle forme perfette ed armoniose, matematicamente perfette e dalle curve sinuose.

Sempre più alto si stagliò al centro del tavolo.

Ora gli astanti schizzarono in piedi, chi incredulo,
chi impaurito,  chi tappandosi il naso.

Il relatore tentò di calmare i presenti, non vedendo subito lo STRONZO vebuto dal nulla campeggiare a centro tavola.

Poi piombò il silenzio.

E apparve.

Era una virgola.

Una virgola nata dallo stronzo, volata per chissà quale immonda magia sulla fronte del relatore.

Una voce parlò dal nulla, da quello che sembrava il centro della sala.

"La cena è servita, stronzi"

Dopo un secondo, ancora quel -click-, seguito però stavolta da un suono metallico spezzato.

Il panico a questo punto esplose, la ragazza di prima, cercava con gli occhi il tipo che voleva scoparsela,
in cerca di conforto e sicurezza, ma questo stava tentando di soffocare un conato.

I MANAGERS allora capirono - da soli, senza bisogno di consulenti!- che poteva essere una buona idea 
scappare dalla stanza.

Il relatore, con l'immonda virgola ben vergata in fronte, guidò la cordata.

Prese con fare deciso la maniglia, con le vene del colo sempre più gonfie di rabbia.

-click!-
-click! click!-

La porta era chiusa.

E non c'erano finestre.

Una donna svenì, cozzando l'orrendo mento a sharpei sul pavimento.
Nessuno se ne preoccupò.

Si guardarono negli occhi.

Erano chiusi dentro.
Ed era venerdì sera.
Ed erano le sette.

Perchè loro erano i MANAGERS, e cazzo, i MANAGERS lavorano fino a tardi.

Erano semplicementi fottuti.

Lo stronzo li osservava ancora, maestoso ed assurdamente immenso,
dal centro del grosso tavolo riunioni in vetro e metallo.

Sembrava sorridesse._


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

:up:


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

